
Git for the Cocoa Developer: A Typical Workflow - vthakr
http://christopherroach.com/archives/35
======
swombat
Not very much different from the git workflow for all other developers out
there. The only difference I can see is the inclusion of additional files in
.gitignore.

------
bscofield
I think both the .gitignore and .gitattributes examples are helpful,
actually—especially for those of us not used to developing compiled projects.

